# salmon



## kid shef (Sep 7, 2004)

can i cook salmon on a frying pan or can i back it withm out garnashing


----------



## LMJ (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, and yes. You can cook it however you want.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 7, 2004)

i wrap it around my homemade puff pastry and put garlic in with some onions and some spinach pureed with some shrimp and added with some cream.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 8, 2004)

*My favorite pan fried recipe*

for salmon is very easy to put together and tastes like it came from a restaurant.  You need not be a seasoned professional to prepare it.

Salmon fillets - 2, 6oz
salt and black pepper (lots and lots of black pepper)
One lemon cut into two halves
2 tbsp of olive oil

Season the fillets on both sides (skin side as well) with salt.  Then ladel the flesh side with freshly cracked black pepper (lots of it to cover the surface). 

Heat oil in the pan, when it's very hot add the fillets flesh side down and immediately reduce the heat to low.  Let the fish cook for a few minutes and then flip and cook for another 5 minutes.  

Serve with a healthy sprinkle of lemon juice and any sides of your choice.


----------

